# Part number needed, lower front trim, Cruze Eco 2015



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

GMPARTSDIRECT is a great site for parts. This should work....

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...vPWNydXplJnk9MjAxNSZ0PWVjbyZlPTEtNGwtbDQtZ2Fz


----------



## gopedxr7 (Nov 12, 2018)

Jondaytona said:


> GMPARTSDIRECT is a great site for parts. This should work....



awesome! thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought one here for $19.99 last year, but it is h3ll finding it.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Paid $45 for mine from this seller

https://www.ebay.com/itm/94525915-F...litter-New-OEM-11-15-Chevy-Cruze/332075161480


----------

